
HAProxy 1.9 Has Arrived - phil21
https://www.haproxy.com/blog/haproxy-1-9-has-arrived/
======
LinuxBender
I am already using it. I am enjoying the ability to set max object size in the
cache, so I can ditch an entire layer of nginx caching servers.

